# Texas city shares photo of unidentified 'object' outside zoo



## Robert59 (Jun 9, 2022)

une 9 (UPI) -- Officials in a Texas city are asking for the public's help identifying an unidentified "object" caught on security cameras outside the city's zoo.

The City of Amarillo posted a photo to Facebook on Wednesday showing what appears to be an oddly-dressed person wandering outside the gates of the Amarillo Zoo about 1:25 a.m. May 21.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2022/06/09/Unidentified-Amarillo-Object-Texas-zoo/5361654791581/


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 9, 2022)

It's Texas, so it''s a SKINWALKER .......


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 9, 2022)

gotta send this to Jack Osbourne for The Osbournes Believe...


----------

